
IT Recruiters in Switzerland? - Winti
Hello,<p>We are (a small dev team in a bigger company in Zurich and) looking for Java programmers; are literally bombarded by recruiters, so dishonest and pushy and annoying.<p>So, my question, if you do IT in .ch, did you ever get any job through a recruiter? Like, ever?<p>Any names and experience are very appreciated.<p>Thank you!
C
======
s3nnyy
The UK recruiters are probably the most aggressive ones. There are many of
these agencies in the UK that "headhunt" on Swiss ground through some
intermediary.

I worked 3 years as a programmer and now I help SMEs and startups with
headhunting IT talent in the Zurich region. I do as little active outreach as
possible and rely on my personal network, events, speaking, writing to find
talent. Reach out iwan@coderfit.com for more if you are trying to hire
developers or if you look for a tech job in Zurich.

------
wadkar
While we are at it, any tips for devs on how to approach companies in Zurich
for hiring?

~~~
s3nnyy
Yes, the best options is to get a warm introduction through a programmer who
already works at the firm. If you don't know anyone working there, try to
network online first via twitter or email, compliment them on their blog on a
topic that honestly interests you. There are many things you can do. I am
writing a whole book chapter on this topic right now in my book "How to make
more money as a programmer", which you can pre-order here on a discount:
[https://gumroad.com/l/cdrft/pre](https://gumroad.com/l/cdrft/pre) \- or email
me (iwan@coderfit.com) for personalized advice. I can also recommend you some
Zurich-based firms that are hiring at the moment, if you want.

